# 3DS Video



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2010)

I found this video of the 3DS that shows some of its graphics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYnyBxVhK_c 

http://www.youtube.com/v/GYnyBxVhK_c


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

Saw it earlier. I wish I could see the true 3D effects with my own eyes... ;-;


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 16, 2010)

I see: Pikmin, Mario, Metroid, Legend of Zelda (Might be OoT), and Super Mario Galaxy.

I can see the 3D effect in a video, Tye. :[


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo, for the first time in a few years, has succeeded at making me want one of their products.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I see: Pikmin, Mario, Metroid, Legend of Zelda (Might be OoT), and Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> I can see the 3D effect in a video, Tye. :[


Um...no you can't. You can tell that it's supposed to be in 3D, but unless you're looking at the 3DS's screen in person, you can't actually see the real 3D effects. It just can't be captured on video.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

It was really hard to see, but it looked pretty cool.

I couldn't see the 3D, though =(.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

OH YEAH, I CAN REALLY SEE THE 3D.

ALL BLURRY AND WHAT NOT.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2010)

I bet somebody tried to hit on those models.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

when is it suppose to go on sale ?


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> when is it suppose to go on sale ?


Before Christmas.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I bet somebody tried to hit on those models.


I bet you would.




<small><small><small><small>I know I would =)


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't announced anything yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small>He is gay. ._.

And the best pickup line there would be one having to do with tapping, styli, or touching is good.

AND I WANT IT MORE NOW! DUVAOYUTVISVA


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 16, 2010)

This will be the best gaming device ever


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate that the Pikmin section is probably a tech demo. It looks at least Game Cube quality.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> I hate that the Pikmin section is probably a tech demo. It looks at least Game Cube quality.


It was all a tech demo, did you not listen to the sexy lady whose boobs were centered a lot?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know. I skipped around and all I saw was the Pikmin part.

A man can dream.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a fellow man can have the same dreams.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this helps...?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That $350 pricetag better not be real.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 17, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it will be. Video games are always more expensive in Australia.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Srsly, IF it is 350$... 


<small>it better be able to make me coffee o.o


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not accepting anything as fact until I hear it from Nintendo. Oh, and the price is not USD, it's the Australian dollar, IF that price were to be accurate it would be roughly $300 United States dollars...


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope its like 200$ =[ or at the most 250$


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo can shove it for 350 beans.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

How much was the PSP at launch?  I forget.


----------



## Pear (Jun 17, 2010)

No way in heck I'm getting it for $300. Still, Nintendo has impressed me for the first time in years.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

The iPhone (competitor)  is worth about $700 I believe (not to be confused with the price you pay to buy it with the ATT plan).  So to sell the 3DS for $200 would be pretty good.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 17, 2010)

Please have a UK release before Christmas (If I save my Birthday money I might be able to get it for christmas, thats if my new Desktop PC doesn't drain my B-Day money!)


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> The iPhone (competitor)  is worth about $700 I believe (not to be confused with the price you pay to buy it with the ATT plan).  So to sell the 3DS for $200 would be pretty good.


Mine was like 200/300 but it isn't just games and it has really cheap games/or not.

But not many good games. Dx


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, games are what get you,, so if they have an expensive console, then games for the same price, or $5 more, then I'd be ok with it. Now if we're talking $50 games, then ehhh.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah with the ATT plan.  You pay for the rest with your monthly bill.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can argue that games are similar to your monthly bill for a phone.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But games are better.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

No, I mean you literally have to pay for the rest of the price.  If they sold iPhones without any phone plan they'd be like $700.  The phone plan is all the phone/data costs + the rest of the iPhone cost.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

Even though you can't see the 3D you can tell how it's going to work, and it looks amazing. I want one, nao.


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an iPod Touch.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys, the $350 price is only an estimate. Don't believe anything unless it comes from Nintendo. Personally, I believe it will be around or under $200. And we may not get a price or release date for while, because Nintendo isn't done making it yet. They don't even have a final design, and they haven't finalized the battery yet, so they may not be able to set a price yet.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Ooooh! *girlish giggle*


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Guys, the $350 price is only an estimate. Don't believe anything unless it comes from Nintendo. Personally, I believe it will be around or under $200. And we may not get a price or release date for while, because Nintendo isn't done making it yet. They don't even have a final design, and they haven't finalized the battery yet, so they may not be able to set a price yet.


I hope you're right about the price.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Guys, the $350 price is only an estimate. Don't believe anything unless it comes from Nintendo. Personally, I believe it will be around or under $200. And we may not get a price or release date for while, because Nintendo isn't done making it yet. They don't even have a final design, and they haven't finalized the battery yet, so they may not be able to set a price yet.


Alright, goody good!

Phew..


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when you consider the fact that the Nintendo DS family is getting a price cut soon, and that the Wii is only $200 now, the around or below $200 price makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good estimation.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

That price was Australian, which is equal to $301 American.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> That price was Australian, which is equal to $301 American.


It can't be true. If it were, it would be $100 more than the Wii. >_<


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESH!!

Also good thing im selling my psp if it is $348


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in Australian dollars so it obv will be higher... *facepalm*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australian dollars or not, the "$350" is nothing more than speculation. Don't take it as fact.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not. I only posted it to help with the release date...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 21, 2010)

"SI: I have to refrain from talking specifically about the price point. What I can confirm is that, in terms of the production costs, it will cost more than the costs for the Nintendo DS today. Having said that, we believe we will produce enough value worthy of the production cost. We do not think we have to sell the products below cost."

-http://www.infendo.com/nintendo-3ds-wont-be-sold-at-a-loss-says-ceo-iwata-price-speculation-ensues/

Ruh roh. I doubt it'll reach anywhere near 300, but it is possible.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> OH YEAH, I CAN REALLY SEE THE 3D.
> 
> ALL BLURRY AND WHAT NOT.


You're an idiot.

I'm getting this. Probably gonna trade in my DSi and some games to get it. And use some of my work money to buy it.


----------

